# IBC's used for use oil storage



## hlfireinspector (Mar 20, 2013)

I have found a large portion of the small shops are using plastic Intermediate Bulk Containers for storage of use motor oil (IIIB Liquid) I cannot see where this is code complaint when used as a permenant storage tank on site. I have found them inside and outside of buildings. I have not found one yet with secondary containment. I am under the 2006 ICC codes. NFPA 30 talks about IBC's but I thought they were only approved as DOT vessels.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2013)

yes they are a problem.

I do not think secondary containement is required.

check 2211.2.2 IFC 2009

check 3404.2

also 3404.3.1 and the winner 3404.3.1.1


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2013)

nfpa 30A

4.3.9.3 Class IIIB Liquids.   The quantity of Class IIIB liquids in storage shall not be limited. Class IIIB liquids shall be permitted to be stored in and dispensed from tanks and containers that meet the requirements of Chapter 9 and Chapters 21 through 23 of NFPA 30, Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code, as applicable. Tanks storing Class IIIB liquids inside buildings shall be permitted to be located at, below, or above grade. Adequate drainage shall be provided. Tanks and containers that contain only crankcase drainings shall be considered as containing Class IIIB liquids.

3.2.1* Approved.   Acceptable to the authority having jurisdiction.

3.3.51.4 Portable Tank.   Any vessel having a liquid capacity over 60 gal (230 L) intended for storing liquids and not intended for fixed installation.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 20, 2013)

3.3.51.4 Portable Tank.   Any vessel having a liquid capacity over 60 gal (230 L) intended for storing liquids and not intended for fixed installation.

This is my problem. I see it is not a processing tank, it has no attached piping but it is put in place and never moved. Is it a portable tank? It holds 275 gals/ some 330 gals.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 20, 2013)

The tanks outside degrade because of uv.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh yeah you have a potential big problem. The container fails very early during a fire and dumps the entire contents on the floor.

Check out this website to see what you be in for it's fun.

RR564 - Fire performance of composite IBCs

The testing done by UL on their UL approved IBC containers where with water. The same tests conducted by FM on the UL  container resulted in total failure of the container. The reason, UL used water as the content of the IBC, FM used oil Since it represents the real world.


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, fm has been calling out this problem for years. 275 gal of even a high fp oil turns into a three dim pool fire, igniting nearby combustibles. The fm data sheets have some solutions for this as well. Check out 7-29.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 23, 2013)

Seems like a petty thing but we had a spill that brought out DEQ. Now we are taking a serious look at garages and their pratices in dispoal of oil, anit-freeze and tires.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 24, 2013)

For Class IIIB liquids, containment is never required if the storage is inside the building. Based on the 2006 IFC Table 2703.1.1(1), a building storing Class IIIB liquids never requires spill control or secondary containment because these engineering controls can only be prescribed when the building is a Group H occupancy. Under the I-codes a building storing Class IIIB liquids cannot be a Group H occupancy. If the quantity in storage exceeds 13,200 US Gallons the only engineering control required is automatic sprinkler protection.

For outdoor storage or use, secondary containment can be prescribed using IFC Section 3404.4.3 (2006 ed.) for storage and Section 3405.3.8.1.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2015)

any updates or adds

as far as using/ storing these in buildings????


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 25, 2015)

Gave up the battle. Had a bad flood about 6 months ago, overturned a 500 gallon storage tank and spilled about 350 gallons of used oil. You may have seen our swiftwater rescue on CNN.

www.wmcaction*news5*.com/story/26511376/watch-*news*-chopper-captures...

http://www.wsmv.com/story/26511376/watch-news-chopper-captures-dramatic-rescue-from-flood-waters


----------

